# how many bags of eco complete?



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

How much substrate do I need for a 36x18 tank? I plan to plant crypts, a couple swords, and dwarf sag with hygro and jungle val in the background. Will 4 bags do it, or should I get 5? Thanks a lot!

Andy


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would do 5. That will be just enough.

-John N.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

how deep of a gravel bed can I expect with 5?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Oops sorry Andy,

5 bags will give you 3 inches, whereas 4 bags will give you around 2-2.5. 

Definately go with 5 bags for flexible hills, and higher back portions to sloping fronts to enhance depth appearance.

-John N.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks a lot!!!

Andy


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Check this out.
Substrate Calculator


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, I needed this to figure out how many pounds of sand I'd need. Thanks!


----------

